# Snail Hitchhiker/ID Snails



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I was observing my tank and found 2 tiny snails in there. What should I do? Leave them be? Will my fish eat them? Will they kill the plants? It is a planted tank, and the plants don't look too good either. Or do I be happy that I have two free snails? I have pictures.
















Those are both different snails. So any clues what it is and what I should do? Thanks


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like mts. I think you're fine.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

You seem very right. Thanks! If they die, oh well. If not free snails


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

10 Gallon Fish tank feeding - YouTube
Here is a video I took a few minutes ago. Take a look. Also, whats wrong with my heateR? Why is there white build up on the bottom of it, is it corroding?


----------

